# Icc sprinkler/ fire alarm certs



## cda (Apr 12, 2017)

Any one have, thinking about doing the fire sprinkler or alarm certifications???




http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/code_corner/The Code Corner No. 29 - Travel Distance.pdf


----------



## cda (Apr 13, 2017)

https://www.iccsafe.org/certification-exam-catalog/


----------



## twd22285 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thought about doing the Inspector sets. I feel like the plans examiner ones are redundant to fire plans examiner (comes across as a money grab). Inspector set interests me tho. You?


----------



## cda (Apr 22, 2017)

Not sure first I heard about them was last week


----------

